# The benefits of detritus.



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I know, stupid title but I didn't know what else to call it. 
I just had to move a piece of coral in my tank and by doing so I had to stir up the gravel. (yes I have gravel) When I do that there is a slight dust or detritus storm which I know benefits the corals. As I was looking at the tank I noticed something that newer tanks may not experience. I forget about these things because I always see them and I figure they are normal but I figured I would post it anyway.
In my tank there are dozens of these small coiled up worms that have become part of the rockwork and can not be removed. (I think these are sponge worms, but don't quote me) I pay little attention to them and never see them do anything, but when I stir the gravel, the tank becomes encased in "spider webs" of sticky threads that are exuded from these tiny organisms. In 5 minutes, when the tank clears up and the storm dissapates all that is left is these 10" long strands that are slowly pulled into the animal where the meal is digested.
Normally the water is crystal clear and you can see nothing emerging from these worms.
These unassuming animals are one reason I am not a fan of a sterile tank.
Many animals that we really don't see or don't pay any attention to feed in this manner. If it were not for detritus, these worms and many corals, clams and microscope life would not exist. Some of these animals are at the bottom of the food chain and a healthy eco system depends on them.
I think most of us hobbiests are much more interested in the easier to see things like fish but I find the unusual parts of the hobby to be much more interesting.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, I only vacuum out my bare bottom tanks, my nice tanks only get a valve opened to drain water and another to fill it. I noticed alot more things in the tank stay alive with a good amount of stuff in the substrate.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

excellent post Paul.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

None of our tanks have been running as long as yours Paul, so we look to you to see what were going to have 40 years from now. My tank has been up long enough to have a few of those worms. I feed my tank live phytoplankton a few times a week and as soon as it hits the water you can see the strings coming out from in between the rocks and out of caves. I don't know how many times I have tried to get a good picture of them. Good post thanks Paul.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Your welcome.
I am going out in my boat today and I will anchor off the tide pool I collect in. I want to get some bacteria and amphipods, I add them all the time.
Have a great day.
Paul


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

Good choice.


----------



## ardensmith (Mar 9, 2011)

I just had to move a piece of coral in my tank and by doing so I had to stir up the gravel. (yes I have gravel) When I do that there is a slight dust or detritus storm which I know benefits the corals. As I was looking at the tank I noticed something that newer tanks may not experience. I forget about these things because I always see them and I figure they are normal but I figured I would post it anyway.
In my tank there are dozens of these small coiled up worms that have become part of the rockwork and can not be removed. (I think these are sponge worms, but don't quote me) I pay little attention to them and never see them do anything, but when I stir the gravel, the tank becomes encased in "spider webs" of sticky threads that are exuded from these tiny organisms. In 5 minutes, when the tank clears up and the storm dissapates all that is left is these 10" long strands that are slowly pulled into the animal where the meal is digested.
Normally the water is crystal clear and you can see nothing emerging from these worms.
These unassuming animals are one reason I am not a fan of a sterile tank.
Many animals that we really don't see or don't pay any attention to feed in this manner. If it were not for detritus, these worms and many corals, clams and microscope life would not exist. Some of these animals are at the bottom of the food chain and a healthy eco system depends on them.


Thanks


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ardensmith said:


> I just had to move a piece of coral in my tank and by doing so I had to stir up the gravel. (yes I have gravel) When I do that there is a slight dust or detritus storm which I know benefits the corals. As I was looking at the tank I noticed something that newer tanks may not experience. I forget about these things because I always see them and I figure they are normal but I figured I would post it anyway.
> In my tank there are dozens of these small coiled up worms that have become part of the rockwork and can not be removed. (I think these are sponge worms, but don't quote me) I pay little attention to them and never see them do anything, but when I stir the gravel, the tank becomes encased in "spider webs" of sticky threads that are exuded from these tiny organisms. In 5 minutes, when the tank clears up and the storm dissapates all that is left is these 10" long strands that are slowly pulled into the animal where the meal is digested.
> Normally the water is crystal clear and you can see nothing emerging from these worms.
> These unassuming animals are one reason I am not a fan of a sterile tank.
> ...


Well said my friend.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

ardensmith said:


> I just had to move a piece of coral in my tank and by doing so I had to stir up the gravel. (yes I have gravel) When I do that there is a slight dust or detritus storm which I know benefits the corals. As I was looking at the tank I noticed something that newer tanks may not experience. I forget about these things because I always see them and I figure they are normal but I figured I would post it anyway.
> In my tank there are dozens of these small coiled up worms that have become part of the rockwork and can not be removed. (I think these are sponge worms, but don't quote me) I pay little attention to them and never see them do anything, but when I stir the gravel, the tank becomes encased in "spider webs" of sticky threads that are exuded from these tiny organisms. In 5 minutes, when the tank clears up and the storm dissapates all that is left is these 10" long strands that are slowly pulled into the animal where the meal is digested.
> Normally the water is crystal clear and you can see nothing emerging from these worms.
> These unassuming animals are one reason I am not a fan of a sterile tank.
> ...


----------



## Steijn (Sep 2, 2011)

That was interesting.... Thanks a lot for sharing1


----------



## Geurds (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the water in my Fish tank to look good, but also like enough "dust" so that if I move something, I can see new life. I do a lot of this with how I aquascape. I have some areas with tight caves that have lower flow (until I take a powerhead or turkey baster to clean the area out a little) and some areas with wide open caves and tunnels and that my tangs can swim through easily and allows for a lot of flow front to back. This keeps some areas looking pristine and others a little more nutrient rich.


----------

